# Schooley Tip downs for Perch?



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

My cousin was showing my brother some tip-downs that he uses on Grand Lake for perch? Anyone know where you buy them, or do you make the? He said it looked like a schooley rod was used and then it had a wood base? I'm assuming they work on the principal when perch hits, the rod tips down, and you reel them in, unlike a standard tip up?


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

I got a buddy I fish with that has two tip downs, they are both a little different from each other. Gonna ask the carpenters at work if they have a pattern for these...I sure would like to have a few. If I can find a pattern or make a pattern will post it here on this thread.

SBB


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I just did a search online, and found some different plans, basically looks like a teeter todder. Looks like the key is to find the equilibrium point, then when the perch, crappie, gill hits, the rod tips down and the fish more or less hooks themselves, sounds like the key is to be close by since the bail on the rod in most cases isn't open. Seems easy enough to make though.


----------



## shimmy (Dec 23, 2004)

yeah i was going to tell you to search this site i remember something last year about tip downs...

try this link?
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=165366&highlight=tip-downs

Shimmy


----------



## naterpM-37 (Jan 18, 2008)

Instead of using tip downs, i found out that using a reel pole that is really limber like a Ice blues 30 inch works well in the same fashion. The perch hits and the pole falls down or you can see the fish on there. Works great on any lake. Nate


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

chuckinduck said:


> My cousin was showing my brother some tip-downs that he uses on Grand Lake for perch? Anyone know where you buy them, or do you make the? He said it looked like a schooley rod was used and then it had a wood base? I'm assuming they work on the principal when perch hits, the rod tips down, and you reel them in, unlike a standard tip up?


these look to be made well
http://www.iceskimmer.com/ice_fishing/36_extendable_tipdown.aspx


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)




----------



## Soup du Jour (Sep 19, 2007)

I converted some tip ups I had used for walleye for browns this winter. They worked great. I changed the treble hook to a #16 and changed the line to 4 lb. test and I was set. I have been using the same set up for crappie and perch the last few weeks and have been doing good. It works great to set them up away from your fishing party and use them to help locate the school. Once you locate the fish with the tip ups I then move and jig for them in the area.

Soup


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Made some tip downs this weekend for a perch trip out on hubbard. Five minutes after I set them up, one dropped, went over thinking probably the wind. Low and behold I ice a 10" perch. Not a bad start, too bad thats all that'd follow.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I made several of these. they work great.


----------



## FishDaddy09 (Dec 11, 2004)

The key to a good tip - down is all in the balance of the rod. The fish should feel no resistrance as the rod goes down. I set mine up so that the rod tips down to the hole then I add some weight in the rods end cap (washers or coins ) just enough so the rod stays up. I also have a magnetic prox switch on them with a buzzer so I can hear when I get a bite! I use mine mostly for crappie, but they are great for perch too!


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)




----------

